# Grandmaster Arnulfo L. Mongcal



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2005)

From the January 27th, 2005 Escrima Digest



> I've also just been advised from Tony Veeck's Balintawak group - that their
> Grandmaster Arnulfo L. Mongcal also passed away on January 15th 2005.  GM
> Mongcal was one of the top students of Balintawak founder - Venancio "Ansiong"
> Bacon.  Another major loss for the eskrima world.



This is also a very sad loss to the FMA community.

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2005)

.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 1, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 2, 2005)

.


----------



## modarnis (Feb 2, 2005)

.


----------



## John J (Feb 2, 2005)

.


----------



## peter (Feb 2, 2005)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 3, 2005)

.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 3, 2005)

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 8, 2005)

. :asian:


----------

